# CARES Fish, who wants to share!



## witamygreatdanes (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi. I am new to the CARES Preservation Program, but I am so excited about this opportunity to preserve specific species! I currently have Xystichromis phytophagus (Christmas Fulu) and am looking for some additional species. I have about 30 Fulu fry that I am willing to share free of charge to anyone looking for "new blood" in the CARES program. These fish are only for CARES breeders only.  The species I am looking for specifically is Neochromis omnicaeruleus (Tricolor Fulu). I am more than happy to pay for juveniles or breeding adults! If anyone has these or even another species that I could use to continue on in the CARES program I would be greatly interested and appreciative. I am also looking to enlarge my breeding group of the Christmas Fulus so that my particular "pair" (I only have 2 at the moment) does not become too closely bred which is why I am looking to share my fry. They must be registered with the CARES program.

Thanks for looking. I am hoping to get to know other people that have the same strong desire to conserve and protect these fish as I do!


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Glad to see you here, especially as a Great Dane lover !

I amnot familiar with your fish, where did you get them?

I also am looking for a particular Genus, the Tilapia.

But I am interested in all of the Cares species.

Share with us some about your fish, pics if you have them.


----------



## witamygreatdanes (Sep 2, 2012)

I got my Christmas Fulu from a local fish club member! I'm still looking for the other species.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you have any pics of yours and adults?

I expect to be gettting some Tilapia bythobates, and hoping in March some T.snyderae. Their tanks are set up now.

What are other species that others are looking for?


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

If your interested in a CARES trade and are willing to ship, i could be interested in some fulu. I currently have 3 cares registered species. Red Mwanza (F2 generation), zebra obliquidens, and kyoga flameback. PM me if your interested.


----------



## witamygreatdanes (Sep 2, 2012)

As it turns out my Fulus were not accepted into CARES. However! I currently do have Ps. Demasoni and have quite a few fry and three females holding! I also have the P. Chromogynos, but they have not spawned for me yet. I'm absolutely interested in sharing or trading or what ever!

Kathy


----------



## Icha Mach (Sep 15, 2019)

witamygreatdanes said:


> Hi. I am new to the CARES Preservation Program, but I am so excited about this opportunity to preserve specific species! I currently have Xystichromis phytophagus (Christmas Fulu) and am looking for some additional species. I have about 30 Fulu fry that I am willing to share free of charge to anyone looking for "new blood" in the CARES program. These fish are only for CARES breeders only.  The species I am looking for specifically is Neochromis omnicaeruleus (Tricolor Fulu). I am more than happy to pay for juveniles or breeding adults! If anyone has these or even another species that I could use to continue on in the CARES program I would be greatly interested and appreciative. I am also looking to enlarge my breeding group of the Christmas Fulus so that my particular "pair" (I only have 2 at the moment) does not become too closely bred which is why I am looking to share my fry. They must be registered with the CARES program.
> 
> Thanks for looking. I am hoping to get to know other people that have the same strong desire to conserve and protect these fish as I do!


Hi,

i have 7 nos Neochromis omnicaeruleus (Tricolor Fulu). i want to give them to you. you know what, i have a plan to get a PS3, now a days i am more busy with my video games and all...hope you can help me.


----------

